# H&H Trailers



## Bunnyblaster (Jan 12, 2010)

I am looking at a 7x16 H&H v-nose trailer. I was just curious on whether anyone has had one. If so, can you let me know your opinion by replying to this or shooting me a PM? Are they built well to handle what we hunters put them through and how do they pull? Thanks.


----------



## beard (Mar 27, 2008)

i use 4 of them for landscaping trailers(8'x8'x30' tri-axles) and they are bullet proof. haven't had a problem except for a truck driver who felt they needed a few dents to personalize them! :******:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm not knocking any manufactuer and I've never seen an H&H, but shop around and compare you'll be surprised the better the quality as you go up in price. And you don't have to increase much to see some big differances. Tap on the side to see if they got some substance to them or is the matal paper thin, open a door a swing it back and forth while holding the top or bottom edge to see if it flex's all over the place, OSB or good pressure treated interior plywood? These are the things that make a trailer last. And like I say this is only 500 - 1000. more for the same size rig. I like barn doors on the back if your not storing a wheeler in it, those ramps can be deadly when you got snow or mud on your boots. Whatever you buy good luck with it and be sure to post some pics.
Cut'em


----------

